# Looking for Whizzer tillotson carb parts diagram/kit nubmer also carter



## bike (Dec 7, 2012)

Sources for parts? Ebay has tons but without a number it is impossible to find.
an email to XHTC@YAHOO.COM would be most helpful- post here if you must

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mason_man (Dec 7, 2012)

Whizzer used the tillotson ML5B and later the tillotson MT120. Fred White of Ohio has them, or parts, also rebuilds them. repair parts kits go for about $25.00.
 He also has Carter N carbs 655/703, kits too.
Fred will be in Florida until the spring, April. Here's his email whizzerfred@yahoo.com
He has a parts book with all the details your looking for, ask him for that too, i think it's about $8.00 or $10.00 .

Ray


----------

